# Illuminated interior trim - pictures wanted!



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

As the title says.
I've heard a lot about illuminated trim pieces (such as "engineered ebony") but never saw anything in real life, nor have I been able to find any pictures.
If anyone with a such equipped CC would be kind enough to post pictures, I would be very grateful!


----------



## Matt.B (May 22, 2012)

The illuminated trim consists of strips of LEDs below the wood or aluminum trim on the door panels. Their brightness adjusts with the dash lighting. It's a very nice touch that makes the car feel expensive. I'll try to get pictures of mine if someone doesn't post one earlier.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Matt.B said:


> The illuminated trim consists of strips of LEDs below the wood or aluminum trim on the door panels. Their brightness adjusts with the dash lighting. It's a very nice touch that makes the car feel expensive. I'll try to get pictures of mine if someone doesn't post one earlier.


Thanks. Seeing that you own a 2013, another question sparked in my mind... was this special trim introduced with the new CC or was it always available?


----------



## Matt.B (May 22, 2012)

giecsar said:


> Thanks. Seeing that you own a 2013, another question sparked in my mind... was this special trim introduced with the new CC or was it always available?


I believe it was first available with the interior update that appeared on model year 2012 vehicles in the US market.


----------



## BigA's VW's (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Pictures are difficult to give it any credit. I have the Nut Brown trim (not vavona) with illuminated side trim equipped on mine. However.... I also did the Pre-Analog Clock CC update to add in the Analog Clock.


----------



## BigA's VW's (Feb 13, 2013)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Pictures are difficult to give it any credit. I have the Nut Brown trim (not vavona) with illuminated side trim equipped on mine. However.... I also did the Pre-Analog Clock CC update to add in the Analog Clock.


That's so true. It looks way better in person.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

BigA's VW's said:


> That's so true. It looks way better in person.


Also,

The Trim + the Door Handle Illumination really give it some snazz....


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...t-lighting-wiring-amp-coding&highlight=lights


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

I have it in mine and I think it's sh!t. It's not bright enough.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks a lot everyone!

@Will22 I think that the point of it is to create a classy effect, not to light up your door panel.


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

giecsar said:


> Thanks a lot everyone!
> 
> @Will22 I think that the point of it is to create a classy effect, not to light up your door panel.


Exactly.. it's not supposed to light up anything! lol Just to softly glow....


----------



## Matt.B (May 22, 2012)

Will22 said:


> I have it in mine and I think it's sh!t. It's not bright enough.


What setting do you have it on? The brightness of the trim strips adjusts with the dash lighting setting.


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

Matt.B said:


> What setting do you have it on? The brightness of the trim strips adjusts with the dash lighting setting.


...and if you set it to the lowest possible position, those lights go out. cool.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

I need one more picture... I need one that shows how the actual light strip looks like, I need to see if it spans the entire trim length and how big the LEDs are to recreate the effect DIY-style. OEM parts cost way too much (200€/piece) and on ebay I have been able to find only complete kits which are also a bit of a waste of money.


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

giecsar said:


> I need one more picture... I need one that shows how the actual light strip looks like, I need to see if it spans the entire trim length and how big the LEDs are to recreate the effect DIY-style. OEM parts cost way too much (200€/piece) and on ebay I have been able to find only complete kits which are also a bit of a waste of money.


It would be very difficult to pull that off. There is only one LED at the end of a precisely molded fiber optic tube which evenly distributes the light under the whole strip. Not to mention, the illuminated trim is shorter and sticks out from the door panel about 1/4" to allow the light to filter down and out. 

Good luck trying to make it look good, evenly distributed and OEM without the right parts. I would say it would be next to impossible, and I am very good at doing mods like this. That is why I sprang the cash for the right stuff. 

It does look really slick when it is installed!


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

giecsar said:


> Thanks a lot everyone!
> 
> @Will22 I think that the point of it is to create a classy effect, not to light up your door panel.


I know what it's meant to do. We have it on our Land Rover Discovery 4 and on that it is right. It should look like it is on the brochure. VW agreed with me and refunded me for it.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Matt.B said:


> What setting do you have it on? The brightness of the trim strips adjusts with the dash lighting setting.


I have it on the highest setting.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Will22 said:


> I know what it's meant to do. We have it on our Land Rover Discovery 4 and on that it is right. It should look like it is on the brochure. VW agreed with me and refunded me for it.


Wow, good for you then! :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

Well I added led strips to my 2011 stock trim. All for $25.. the price of a spool of LEDs on Amazon. I have to say it looks awesome and it's very evenly distributed. I will post pictures today.


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

And here's some grainy pics I just took.


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Is that distracting when your driving?


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

NRGCC said:


> And here's some grainy pics I just took.


Wow the light looks pretty bright, nice !
Question, do the trim pieces just pop out or you have to dismantle the door cards ?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

NRGCC said:


> And here's some grainy pics I just took.


:thumbup::beer:

What strip did you get? did you put it on the bottom of the trim or inside the trim?


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

You've got to take off the door cards


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

giecsar said:


> Wow the light looks pretty bright, nice !
> Question, do the trim pieces just pop out or you have to dismantle the door cards ?


pop out , i believe

OR NVM!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

NRGCC said:


> And here's some grainy pics I just took.


Bro, do the write up.. id love to do it for 25 bux...

Dealer quoted me around $1400 for brushed alum ambient DOOR trim ONLY lol..... F THAT!


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Bro, do the write up.. id love to do it for 25 bux...
> 
> Dealer quoted me around $1400 for brushed alum ambient DOOR trim ONLY lol..... F THAT!


Wow that's pretty insane!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

giecsar said:


> Wow that's pretty insane!


exactly... plus it wouldnt match my current trim


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

You HAVE to take off the door trim. The pieces screw in from the backside of the door panel. I mounted the leds high up in the door trim, pointing down at the gap. That way, you don't see the individual led light spots. That, and I got a spool of LEDs that's double density, so there's more LEDs per foot. You need about two feet per door.

I got this strip... http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ST2I9O/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The install is not difficult at all, just time consuming. You need to do some minor soldering and you need to tap into the button illumination wires already on the door panel. I added 25ohm resistors in series with the light to dim them a little bit. Played with different values and 25 ohms makes it just right. It's a little brighter in the pictures than it really is. Not distracting at all. I think it gives the interior a high end look. I love it  Next time I take the door panels off, I will take pictures... I broke a couple clips on the back door panels  I thought about taking pictures while I was doing it, but I didn't think anybody would be interested in a dyi... You guys mostly care about wheels and coilovers on this board.. lol


----------



## jigubhai2001 (Oct 23, 2012)

Great find. This is exactly what I was wanting to do. I had also noticed the gap in the trim wondered if I could simply add an LED Strip instead of the factory trim......

Well this just confirmed it.......:thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

NRGCC said:


> You HAVE to take off the door trim. The pieces screw in from the backside of the door panel. I mounted the leds high up in the door trim, pointing down at the gap. That way, you don't see the individual led light spots. That, and I got a spool of LEDs that's double density, so there's more LEDs per foot. You need about two feet per door.
> 
> I got this strip... http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ST2I9O/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> The install is not difficult at all, just time consuming. You need to do some minor soldering and you need to tap into the button illumination wires already on the door panel. I added 25ohm resistors in series with the light to dim them a little bit. Played with different values and 25 ohms makes it just right. It's a little brighter in the pictures than it really is. Not distracting at all. I think it gives the interior a high end look. I love it  Next time I take the door panels off, I will take pictures... I broke a couple clips on the back door panels  I thought about taking pictures while I was doing it, but I didn't think anybody would be interested in a dyi... You guys mostly care about wheels and coilovers on this board.. lol


Fixed the clips yet?  Its time to fix em and take picts for DIY.... 

I ordered Led strip frm China... 5 bux shipped


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

Got the clips. I'm in the rear doors now trying to wire up the strips to the door module directly


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

NRGCC said:


> Got the clips. I'm in the rear doors now trying to wire up the strips to the door module directly


Pict of all plz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

NRGCC said:


> Got the clips. I'm in the rear doors now trying to wire up the strips to the door module directly


Actually, you should replace all clips, regardless of how damaged they are.


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

Eh.. I just replaced the broken ones. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Here are pictures of my current experiment. Only installed on a single door
First i had white led strip but as some of you know if its not from DeAutokey then LED is really not white but has some blue tint to it. Therefor i decided to go with VW Red color

Trim is still loose holding with only masking tape
1. I am experimenting with resistor values / no resistor
2. Led strip position bottom middle or top
3. Trim fitment to have light coming out from bottom or around whole trim
BTW connections are made OEM style and VAGCOM activated

Some Results i have so far:
Note my footwell lights work as ambient lights as well
With No Resistor:
Dimmer full power- all ambient lights on (see pictures/set to brightest)
As i lower dimmer - Footwell lights and trim lights start dimming. At one point trim lights shutoff completely but footwells are still on. If i keep lowering footwell lights shut off as well. 
I am able to create three possible setting with just a dimmer:
1. All lights on
2. Footwell on, trim off
3. All off but dash still bright enough :thumbup:

Light discontinuity in picture is caused by masking tape running over it. Final product should be nice and continuous light

Your opinions or tips are welcome. I will be running tests for whole week

Whole trim- Full brightest 



Bottom only - Full brightest


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Bottom only definitely looks much cleaner and upscale. I was considering doing this as well to match my red footwell LEDs.


----------



## jc dub (Nov 25, 2002)

Prefer the single string of light on the lower part of the trim. Do you have to remove the door panel to remove the trim?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

jc dub said:


> Prefer the single string of light on the lower part of the trim. Do you have to remove the door panel to remove the trim?


Yes because trim is held by screws and you need to run wiring anyway


----------



## jc dub (Nov 25, 2002)

OEMplusCC said:


> Yes because trim is held by screws and you need to run wiring anyway


Thanks for the reply. One more question. How do you get the light between the trim and the panel? I have a 5 meters of 600 leds I can put to use


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

jc dub said:


> Thanks for the reply. One more question. How do you get the light between the trim and the panel? I have a 5 meters of 600 leds I can put to use


Once you remove trim there is enough room for you to attach strip. Also there is a factory hole to run wires.
Basically this is almost OEM installation because you are using OEM connections and routing cable in OEM holes. Led strip is only non-oem part


----------



## jc dub (Nov 25, 2002)

Thanks for that. I'm sure I'll be back to ask where I find the ambient vcds settings that I need to change  



OEMplusCC said:


> Once you remove trim there is enough room for you to attach strip. Also there is whole from factory to run wires.
> Basically this is almost OEM installation because you are using OEM connections and routing cable in OEM wholes. Led strip is only non-oem part


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Update.
Picture 1: 27 ohm resistor with reflective shield - little uneven light :sly:
Picture 2: 27 ohm resistor without reflective shield - Brighter spots due reflections from trim connectors 

I am coming to conclusion that side emitting led strip would have been better idea... anyway ill keep experimenting :laugh:

1.


2.


----------



## jc dub (Nov 25, 2002)

You should look at this for the lighting. These would sit on the underside of the trim spacing, so consistent glow..

http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

jc dub said:


> You should look at this for the lighting. These would sit on the underside of the trim spacing, so consistent glow..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


Thanks for tip but i dont think this will help. Leds i have installed have consistent glow but reflection happens due to taps behind the trim. 
I think side emitting led strip will fix this problem as there will be no light going "inside" trim and then reflecting back from taps.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

If you can find side emitting LEDs that are double density, please let me know because I cant find them in the cool white color.


----------



## jc dub (Nov 25, 2002)

The fibre optic will sit in the other side of the tabs just inside the trim so the glow would be consistent. I might go down this route myself.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

jc dub said:


> The fibre optic will sit in the other side of the tabs just inside the trim so the glow would be consistent. I might go down this route myself.


I am not clear what you mean "the other side of tabs". My strip is inside trim.... anyway it would be cool if you can make it work. Keep us posted
BTW can you cut fiber optic into specific length?


----------



## jc dub (Nov 25, 2002)

The fibre I linked to comes in 1 meter length and you can cut it to the required lengthy. Also it comes with it's own led for each 1 meter length. Or you could use a smaller red led and some electrical heat shrink to attach the fibre and led. 
Going to look at getting this done over the Christmas. 

When I said the other side of the tabs, I mean from the tab to the edge of the trim there is enough space to attach the fibre with l without been seen. Only the ambient light will be seen when power is supplied.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I think i finally got the right combination:

27 ohm resistor with black reflective shield and small 1mm screw washers

Total cost: $10+$5+$1.30+$5 miscellaneous = $21.30 :laugh: 



Light is slightly dimmer in real and has nice "ambient brightness" . Lumia 920 camera enhances light in dark environment and light in pictures appears little brighter.


----------



## jigubhai2001 (Oct 23, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> I think i got the right combination already:
> 27 ohm resistor with black reflective shield and small 1mm screw washers
> Total cost: $10+$5+$1.30+$5 miscellaneous = $21.30 :laugh:
> 
> Light is slightly dimmer in real and has nice "ambient brightness" . Lumia 920 camera enhances light in dark environment and light in pictures appears little brighter.


Can you post links to the lights?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## jigubhai2001 (Oct 23, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> I think i got the right combination already:
> 27 ohm resistor with black reflective shield and small 1mm screw washers
> Total cost: $10+$5+$1.30+$5 miscellaneous = $21.30 :laugh:
> 
> Light is slightly dimmer in real and has nice "ambient brightness" . Lumia 920 camera enhances light in dark environment and light in pictures appears little brighter.


Can you post links to the lights?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

I prefer that to the factory lighting that's in my car.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Will22 said:


> I prefer that to the factory lighting that's in my car.





This is almost like factory lighting. It uses same connectors, dimmer and location. You even have to use vagcom to activate it. The only non oem part is led strip. Originally i was looking for white leds but i couldn't find pure white color. They all had slight blue tint in them. Therefore i decided to go with red because it matches dash illumination perfectly.

But i agree with you OEM is oem. 
However you cant go wrong with this for less then $30. It adds class to your interior

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> This is almost like factory lighting. It uses same connectors, dimmer and location. You even have to use vagcom to activate it. The only non oem part is led strip. Originally i was looking for white leds but i couldn't find pure white color. They all had slight blue tint in them. Therefore i decided to go with red because it matches dash illumination perfectly.
> 
> But i agree with you OEM is oem.
> However you cant go wrong with this for less then $30. It adds class to your interior
> ...


I think you may have taken me up wrong, I think yours is better, both in colour and light output.


----------



## L-I-V-I-N (Jan 26, 2009)

a little late to this party. But there is OEM illuminated door trim for the CC?

What years trims did this appear? 

And someone said it's $1400.00 to do this from VW US?

Would the OEM versions be plug n' play on 10 R-Line?

Thanks! and good luck OP


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Tomorrow is the day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

L-I-V-I-N said:


> a little late to this party. But there is OEM illuminated door trim for the CC?
> 
> What years trims did this appear?
> 
> ...


I was wondering the exact same thing.. 

To the people that have it, do you find it distracting at all? It almost seems a little "ricey"


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Banana.Phone said:


> I was wondering the exact same thing..
> 
> To the people that have it, do you find it distracting at all? It almost seems a little "ricey"


I think it looks classy when dimmed. If anybody is following my setup i would highly recommend using resistors. If not LED's will be too bright and 'ricey' IMO 
After all its called "ambient light" not "i need to light up my door panel light" :laugh:


----------



## Manish (Jan 9, 2014)

*full write up please...*

hi all,

this is amazing! I love the look and feel this gives.
looking at the cost involved with this mod, it would be totally stupendous not to have a go!

can you please please please do a proper write up as I would love to have a go at this.
Please bear in mind, I have never altered anything in a car, ever. always kept as stock, but this time around, 
I wish to personalise my car and make if feel unique. 

I have looked a few videos on how to dismantle the door trim, but have no clue on the wiring side of things.
Can you show us when you get a chance please!

Manish


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

OEMplusCC said:


> I think it looks classy when dimmed. If anybody is following my setup i would highly recommend using resistors. If not LED's will be too bright and 'ricey' IMO
> After all its called "ambient light" not "i need to light up my door panel light" :laugh:


I feel like maybe pictures don't do it justice. I'll take your word on it. Good work though!




Manish said:


> I have looked a few videos on how to dismantle the door trim, but have no clue on the wiring side of things.
> Can you when a chance show us please!
> 
> Manish



Things can go wrong pretty quick if you don't have the know how when it comes to wiring.


----------



## Botty (May 23, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> I think it looks classy when dimmed. If anybody is following my setup i would highly recommend using resistors. If not LED's will be too bright and 'ricey' IMO
> After all its called "ambient light" not "i need to light up my door panel light" :laugh:



Do you have a link to the LEDs used?
By the way, I think they look better than OEM!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Botty said:


> Do you have a link to the LEDs used?
> By the way, I think they look better than OEM!


No i dont, it was long time ago. Just get Led strip from ebay. Make sure is the one with highly packed leds per strip -> 600leds per 5meters
Search like this: "red led strip 600"


----------



## kingtito (Apr 9, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> I think i finally got the right combination:
> 
> 27 ohm resistor with black reflective shield and small 1mm screw washers
> 
> ...


Please explain the "black reflective shield". 

Also, a write up would make a lot of folks here happy! Great work!


----------



## puggs_dub (Apr 15, 2005)

Hate to bring this thread back to life... but I just purchased Aluminum trim to replace my faux wood trim. My CC already has the LED lighting in place, so can I just pop off the faux wood trim and pop in the aluminum trim, or do I still need to remove the whole door panel?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

puggs_dub said:


> Hate to bring this thread back to life... but I just purchased Aluminum trim to replace my faux wood trim. My CC already has the LED lighting in place, so can I just pop off the faux wood trim and pop in the aluminum trim, or do I still need to remove the whole door panel?
> 
> Thanks in advance


You have to, man.. No other way around, thos pieced do not pop off


----------



## puggs_dub (Apr 15, 2005)

Damnit man!

So the question is now... Do I attempt it or get someone who knows that they are doing to do it!!:banghead:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

puggs_dub said:


> Damnit man!
> 
> So the question is now... Do I attempt it or get someone who knows that they are doing to do it!!:banghead:


Ummm id say either or lol clips are pita n pretty easy to brake. If
Can find some1 to do it, go for it... If not - do it urself just get good trim tool kit frm harbor freight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ill be picking a kit up on monday...hopefully. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

puggs_dub said:


> Damnit man!
> 
> So the question is now... Do I attempt it or get someone who knows that they are doing to do it!!:banghead:


If you close to Austin TX then i can help you  :beer:


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Update to this old thread. I went from 27Ohm resistor to 10Ohm resistor to make light slightly brighter


----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)

It really look nice a bit brighter like that!

Can you show to us, noobs with wires, where do you connect the strip and where you fix the resistor?

I'm planning to do it on mine as well.

I'm all good with removing the door and stuff like that but when it comes to electricity, i'm always scared to **** **** up lol


----------



## hudeck (May 18, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> Update to this old thread. I went from 27Ohm resistor to 10Ohm resistor to make light slightly brighter



do you have a how to / DIY for this.
bacause i was looking to do the same thing but after/reading your experiment im sold to use yours if i may


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

hudeck said:


> do you have a how to / DIY for this.
> bacause i was looking to do the same thing but after/reading your experiment im sold to use yours if i may


I dont have DIY, as this is simple mod.

-Remove each door panel
-Unscrew trim

- Take a look at this picture of OEM ambient trim. Just improvise and do same thing(copy it), that is get led strip, make reflective shield and buy two pin connectors




- Your two wires in each door will plug in this way:

Front Doors:
PIN17 in the T32-pin connector
PIN21 (or other ground/brown wire)

Rear doors:
PIN4 in the T20-pin connector
PIN17 (or other ground)

If you want dimmer lights then i would recommend connecting a resistor in series. I have 10Ohm 10W resistor in above picture

Put everything back in reverse order


Lastly, use vagcom to activate each light in every door.

Look for something as "illuminated door handles installed" 


Done!


----------



## YYZ_CC (Aug 10, 2014)

OEMplusCC said:


> I dont have DIY, as this is simple mod.
> 
> -Remove each door panel
> -Unscrew trim
> ...


 which model years have the wiring and vcds settings?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

YYZ_CC said:


> which model years have the wiring and vcds settings?



Doesn't matter applies to every car since Passat B6 until now


----------



## hudeck (May 18, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> I dont have DIY, as this is simple mod.
> 
> -Remove each door panel
> -Unscrew trim
> ...


What kind of LED's did you use for this?
And I'm definitely going to do this with you small explanation..


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Regular 12V led strip non-waterproof because it is slightly skinnier. Pick any color you like. As you can see I went with red.


----------



## YYZ_CC (Aug 10, 2014)

OEMplusCC said:


> Regular 12V led strip non-waterproof because it is slightly skinnier. Pick any color you like. As you can see I went with red.


And the entire door panel needs to come off or do the strips pop off?


----------



## hudeck (May 18, 2010)

YYZ_CC said:


> And the entire door panel needs to come off or do the strips pop off?


You have to take the complete doorpanel off.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

YYZ_CC said:


> And the entire door panel needs to come off or do the strips pop off?




Yes because trim is held by screws on the back of the door panels. Also you need to run wires to door modules so you need door panels off.


----------



## BlackNight (Sep 22, 1999)

I have the illuminated doors in my 2014 CC EXE VR6 4Motion. I like them. I'll take to take some good pictures and post them up

Lee


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

Does anyone have a good DIY on this? Pictures? Diagrams? Parts list? I think I might have to do this on my own with pieced up info off of vortex...

Plus why aren't you guys doing the dash trim? The 12 cc lux plus had it. I'm going all the way with mine! I'll do a step by step DIY for mine but not sure when... It's too cold now


----------



## hudeck (May 18, 2010)

92vrcorrado said:


> Does anyone have a good DIY on this? Pictures? Diagrams? Parts list? I think I might have to do this on my own with pieced up info off of vortex...
> 
> Plus why aren't you guys doing the dash trim? The 12 cc lux plus had it. I'm going all the way with mine! I'll do a step by step DIY for mine but not sure when... It's too cold now



is there already a good DIY for this mod because i also really want to do this to.
i've already got illuminated door handles so this would be a extra great looking option


----------

